# Best aquarium stand?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Just want to know where you can buy a good aquarium stand? I don't trust myself in building a sturdy stand for a 55 gallon aquarium.

I'm looking for general information, such as store name, location, price-range, and website, if possible.

thanks!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally like the Perfecto (Marineland) solid pine stands available at Big Al's for around $200. Do not buy a stand made out of chip board or MDF. If any water touches the stand, its garbage.

Here is a link to Incredible Aquarium's 55 Gallon page:
http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_92
--
Paul


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Personally I like the metal stands. So much more you can do with it and they're A LOT cheaper than the wood stands. 
If you ever decide to run a smaller tank underneath, you can  also if it's not appealing, you can do what I've seen other people do and that's just build a "shell" that just goes over the stand so you can slide it on and off or build doors on it. 
There's someone on here that builds custom metal stands, not sure about pricing or anything so I'd get in contact with him if you decide to go with metal or just go on kijiji... People are always selling stands for dirt cheap, just double check the condition before buying.
Cheers


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> I personally like the Perfecto (Marineland) solid pine stands available at Big Al's for around $200. Do not buy a stand made out of chip board or MDF. If any water touches the stand, its garbage.
> 
> Here is a link to Incredible Aquarium's 55 Gallon page:
> http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_92
> ...


The solid pine stand looks nice, though I'm not a fan of the doors. Something about that looks strange. I wonder if it would be difficult to replace something like that on the stand.


Reis said:


> There's someone on here that builds custom metal stands, not sure about pricing or anything so I'd get in contact with him if you decide to go with metal or just go on kijiji... People are always selling stands for dirt cheap, just double check the condition before buying.
> Cheers


I was hoping to get something new because it's going to be for my main tank that people see when they first enter my home. Custom metal stands? You mean someone that just makes the frame stands?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

thinkshane said:


> The solid pine stand looks nice, though I'm not a fan of the doors. Something about that looks strange. I wonder if it would be difficult to replace something like that on the stand.


The doors on the pine stands currently sold at Big Al's are no longer like the ones in the pictures shown on the website I provided the link to. They are much better looking furniture/cabinet style doors.

Go to Big Al's and see for yourself. They sell the Monarch and the Majesty.

A picture of the SeaPora Monarch cabinet is attached.

Below is a link to the Perfecto Majesty.
http://www.marineland.com/Products/...es/majesty-wood-aquarium-stands-canopies.aspx
--
Paul


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I prefer the wood stands as well, the metal stands are resting on 4- 1" square feet so all the weight is resting on the four tiny feet. I had one for my 90 gallon tank on vinyl flooring and after about 1.5 years the feet had creased the vinyl flooring and was ruined. Just my experience.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

bob123 said:


> I prefer the wood stands as well, the metal stands are resting on 4- 1" square feet so all the weight is resting on the four tiny feet. I had one for my 90 gallon tank on vinyl flooring and after about 1.5 years the feet had creased the vinyl flooring and was ruined. Just my experience.


Wood stand would have done the same, over a larger area.

I bet if you looked at some DIY stands, and then asked for help, someone would give you a hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm sure plenty of people would help me, but for reasons... the only option I have is to purchase a stand, so I'm looking for one I can purchase.


----------

